# Deleting Content.IE5 subfolders but not the Content.IE5 folder for multiple users.



## 1Adam2012 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello All,
I'm new to this forum and have searched high, low and wide across the internet in every place I can think of. Well here's my dilema. I've been tasked to clean up hard drive space on a ton of computers across our network and one place on the users computers that I determined has been eating a lot of space up is the C:\Documents and Settings\SAMPLE NAME\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\. I've noticed there are often, upwards of 20 subfolders in the Content.IE5 i.e. F45HLWS, RHG6431...etc.. with all the junk from every website they visit and I've created a batch file to run to delete files and folders in other known locations on the hard drive but I can't seem to add a line to my batch file to navigate to each and every users profile to the Content.IE5 folder and delete everything in it to include the sub folders but NOT, I repeat NOT, delete the Content.IE5 folder. I know you can delete it and use the md command to recreate it but I just want to delete what's in the Content.IE5 folder for every user and thats it. I DO have the following code below and it DOES everything that I'm looking for but it also deletes the Content.IE5 and I don't want it to do that and I'm sure its probably some simple switch or the PUSHD command, which I don't really know how to use all that well yet. ANY help would be greatly apprecaited. Thanks in advance guys :up:.

FOR /F "tokens=*" %%a in ('dir "C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS" /ad/b/o') DO rd /s /q "C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\%%a\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES\Content.IE5"


----------

